# Cardboard box source?



## peccary (Jan 19, 2021)

Does anyone have a good source for individual/small quantity boxes for 125B and 1590BB pedals? I've been making them as gifts to people and would like to give them away in something nice. Small Bear used to have them but they have been OOS for a while now, and Amazon and supply stores seem to sell them in quantities of 50. Hoping to purchase online. 

Thanks!


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 19, 2021)

https://www.papermart.com/p/matte-colored-corrugated-mailing-boxes/129852
https://www.papermart.com/p/tab-lock-tuck-top-mailing-boxes/20607
https://www.papermart.com/p/tuck-top-corrugated-mailing-boxes/1172
I know . . . all the same place - and they do have minimums. The colored box options give you a 10 piece minimum tho. You has choices.


----------



## manfesto (Jan 19, 2021)

I buy these 5 x 3 x 3 corrugated boxes from Amazon that work perfectly for 125Bs:



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HMKDTK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_PRZbGbPG27N1E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		


Not sure what size would work best for 1590BBs, probably 5 x 4 x 3?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 19, 2021)

I use 6x4x3.


----------



## peccary (Jan 19, 2021)

Awesome. Thanks for the quick replies, folks. I can definitely find something with these options, I appreciate it!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 19, 2021)

I buy these. 50 boxes for $40 and they fit 125b, 1590bb, and tightly 1590xx.



			https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BGFXKVI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## peccary (Jan 19, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I buy these. 50 boxes for $40 and they fit 125b, 1590bb, and tightly 1590xx.
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BGFXKVI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



That's good to know. Having 50 of them might not seem so overwhelming if they fit multiple enclosures. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jan 19, 2021)

By the time you pay shipping for a few (and then realize you need another one and have to pay shipping _again_) you might as well have just bought a bundle of 50.

They're cool little boxes and you'll find uses for them aside from pedals.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 19, 2021)

peccary said:


> That's good to know. Having 50 of them might not seem so overwhelming if they fit multiple enclosures. Thanks!


That’s why I buy that size. Covers most common sizes. I usually wrap the pedal in a couple layers of bubble wrap (I save the stuff from my Tayda shipped boxes) and it does the trick.


----------



## fancypete (Jan 20, 2021)

Check out the white indestructo mailers on ULINE. Seem to be pretty well priced. Minimum order of 100 though.

https://www.uline.com/BL_1351/White-Indestructo-Mailers


----------



## paulsmith (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi! peccary, 
Are you looking for the custom boxes source in the US? or out of the US? If you want to know about the best cardboard solution company in new york or California then clipnbox comes at top of the list. Here is the link: https://clipnbox.com/product/cardboard-boxes/  But if you need a source outside the US please let me know about the location I will provide you with the best source near your location. I have a complete network of packaging companies.


----------



## fig (Nov 5, 2021)

Wow, that's like reverse-google man. Where the stuff comes looking for you, awesome! I'm in the market for a new house. I'll just wait here for a realtor to show up......

.....any minute now.....


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 5, 2021)

Paul Smith, do you have triangular boxes?


----------



## paulsmith (Nov 8, 2021)

Yes, @benny_profane, ClipnBox have triangular boxes. You can contact them for further details at this number (916) 822-7501. The sales representative will give you a free guide, and also provide a free designing services with free shipping


----------



## HamishR (Nov 8, 2021)

Are the boxes free too??


----------



## traumprinz (Jan 12, 2022)

Amplified Parts has them as well as the little cotton bags that some pedal manufacturers use (e.g. EQD):

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/pedal-parts-diy?filters=2952a3380c2951a2952


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 12, 2022)

ashleyshannon566 said:


> Ibex Packaging manufacture Custom Cardboard boxes that have a universal use and is used in every business, home, and office for storing things. From Shoes to toys, cigarette packs to cosmetics. You will get a special discount with free shipping and design.


@PedalPCB when are you going to start offering shoe projects?


----------

